# JVC Head Unit Installation



## smashedpumpkins

I'm installing a JVC KD-R520 with 4 door speakers. I've wired up all the speakers to the head unit but I've having a problem...


When the unit turns on it says "MISWIRING CHK WIRING". Everything I've read online says it has to do with the speaker wiring being installed badly. When the unit turns on the back right speaker pops. No other speaker pops so I assume it's the culprit. I've checked everything but it seems perfect to me. The wires are soldered then wrapped with electrical tape. When I take a 9v battery to the wire at the headunit the speaker pops just like the rest of them. I changed the head unit ground as well but it's still giving me the error. Is there anything else that might be causing the miswiring? Does the back right speaker popping have to do with it?


----------



## cubdenno

Going to make you angry, but I would disconnect all speakers and wire them one by one to head unit. Power on head unit and see if there is a particular speaker that is bad. The one that pops may have a shorted coil.


----------



## smashedpumpkins

Finally got it working. Darn panel was pinching a wire...


I've tried everything to get my Peripheral Steering Wheel Controls PESWIAKJC to work with this JVC unit but it's a no go for some reason. It worked great for my Kenwood but maybe this JVC unit isn't compatible. It seems that the unit says it should work with JVC but it doesn't list specific models. I've tried programming the device several times and I'm positive it's programmed right. The device even lights up each time I press the button on the steering wheel but the JVC unit doesn't flinch.


Glad the speakers at least finally work. That ended up being more of a pain that I had expected.


----------



## cubdenno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashedpumpkins* /forum/post/21773873
> 
> 
> Finally got it working. Darn panel was pinching a wire...
> 
> 
> I've tried everything to get my Peripheral Steering Wheel Controls PESWIAKJC to work with this JVC unit but it's a no go for some reason. It worked great for my Kenwood but maybe this JVC unit isn't compatible. It seems that the unit says it should work with JVC but it doesn't list specific models. I've tried programming the device several times and I'm positive it's programmed right. The device even lights up each time I press the button on the steering wheel but the JVC unit doesn't flinch.
> 
> 
> Glad the speakers at least finally work. That ended up being more of a pain that I had expected.



COOL! Glad it was a painless fix


----------



## smashedpumpkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubdenno* /forum/post/21773893
> 
> 
> COOL! Glad it was a painless fix



Sadly I cut and soldered quite a few connections until I found it. But I agree, glad it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Raddatz24

I am having the same problem in my truck we hooked everything up and it will say "Miswiring Check Wiring Then Rest Unit it is really ticking me off! So I will try to see if there is a pinch in it. Hopefully that will solve the problem!.


----------



## seanosullivan


SmashedPumpkins, I am having exactly the same problem with my JVC head unit.

 

Can you explain what you meant when you wrote that a panel was "pinching a wire"? I want to try and get the darn thing fixed and it would be good to eliminate that as a factor.

 

Thanks, 

Sean


----------



## f150b3ast


I'm having the same problem except i've had the unit and system working since i installed and now randomly i'm getting that miswiring warning on my JVC head unit. I wonder how that could happen? Do you think it's just over time a wire gives out? to be honest it was a beast at the beginning to install, not loooking forward to the work lol.


----------

